# Pandemic Work From Bermuda Visa for Digital Nomads



## remoteinbermuda

Just wondering if there are any other expats on this forum that are currently residing in Bermuda and working remotely on the one year residential certificate. 

I thought that it might have been easier to run into others on the visa, but that has not been the case. The BTA and BDA also indicated in 2020 that they were “forming a network of like-minded professionals who are Work From Bermuda Certificate holders” but I never heard anything further about this initiative.


----------

